# Avoiding accidental litters



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t know what age puppies can reproduce so it’s probably better to ask the question sooner than later. Bailey will be 7 months in two days.
I don’t have another female dog - nor do I ever plan on getting one. And I don’t have any plans to breed Bailey unless he magically becomes an amazing non-reactive, Schutzhund titled, health-tested dog or whatever. Anyway, is there anything to worry about or is it just a thing of keep an eye on the dogs and not allowing any bitches in heat near? There are some neighbours down the street that have an intact Rottweiler girl, and another with a lab girl. So, just want to be cautious. Thanks


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You may find Bailey gets a bit more excited or even agitated when the bitch down the street is in heat but normally that's it. If your yard is secure and/or he's never outside without you, there's little to worry about.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You may find Bailey gets a bit more excited or even agitated when the bitch down the street is in heat but normally that's it. If your yard is secure and/or he's never outside without you, there's little to worry about.


Ah great, thank you!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Don’t let your dog roam free and don’t leave him outside unattended.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I had plans to leave my male intact. However, our lifestyle, living environment, and other people’s untrained reactive dogs changed that for me. I neutered Zeppelin this year just after his 2nd bday. 

When dogs in our neighborhood were in heat, he would be unsettled and have difficulty focusing.

We live in a large town and when we would walk off leash in our favourite areas, he would routinely get attacked by other dogs. When hiking deep in the bush, coming across other dogs as well same things would happen. I did find his recall more challenging before neutering (which may have been a training issue, but I found he had great recall until about 6 months ago). Now he sticks right by me on hikes and isn’t as distracted by smells. He seems more in tune with me and not as focused on smelling; checking in with me more, making more eye contact. Dogs aren’t attacking him anymore (including dogs who have previously attacked that we continue to see). 

I was reticent to neuter, but ultimately am happy I did. It is different for everyone!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I was told by someone who breeds cavaliers that most male dogs are fertile and ready to go by 8 months of age.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Don’t let your dog roam free and don’t leave him outside unattended.


Definitely. Thanks x


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> I had plans to leave my male intact. However, our lifestyle, living environment, and other people’s untrained reactive dogs changed that for me. I neutered Zeppelin this year just after his 2nd bday.
> 
> When dogs in our neighborhood were in heat, he would be unsettled and have difficulty focusing.
> 
> ...


I am still hoping that he can stay intact for at least the majority of his life unless any medical or behaviour problems occur. I do live in London, so there are loads of dogs and stuff. But I’m hoping that we can just train through it though. His uncle (mums brother from the same breeder) wasn’t fixed until he was 11 - and that’s just because they got Baileys mum lol. I think it sounds like their are more benefits to keep the dog intact, but we’ll just have to cross that bridge when it comes I suppose. Could his (Zeppelin) behaviour change because he’s grown up (matured and trained) as opposed to his neutering?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I was told by someone who breeds cavaliers that most male dogs are fertile and ready to go by 8 months of age.


yeah, I’ve read something similar, but no one seems to know an exact time frame. Like with rabbits, I know by ten weeks, you should probably separate your males from your females. Same with the adolescent “teenage phase” which I am not awaiting with joy lmao


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Could his (Zeppelin) behaviour change because he’s grown up (matured and trained) as opposed to his neutering?


That is definitely a possibility, but I could never know for sure!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Same with the adolescent “teenage phase” which I am not awaiting with joy lmao


I was actually surprised by my boy. I kept hearing about how terrible it was, how they forget all their training and get all bitey and recalcitrant. Every time he ignored a "Get back here!" I thought to myself "Oh, this must be his rebellious stage starting up." And yet a few minutes later he was right back to his good-natured, obedient self again. He's about a year and a half now.

I'm STILL waiting for that rebellion. With luck, you'll have a similarly easy transition into adulthood.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I was actually surprised by my boy. I kept hearing about how terrible it was, how they forget all their training and get all bitey and recalcitrant. Every time he ignored a "Get back here!" I thought to myself "Oh, this must be his rebellious stage starting up." And yet a few minutes later he was right back to his good-natured, obedient self again. He's about a year and a half now.
> 
> I'm STILL waiting for that rebellion. With luck, you'll have a similarly easy transition into adulthood.


Ah I hope! His reactivity has been adolescent enough for me


----------

